# new bases found,anyone near me to help?



## oldndecaid (Jan 4, 2011)

righto chaps i live just outside Frome in somerset/wilts/dorset border and could do with some help .

i have got good credible evidence of 2 underground army bases near me,they are not documented anywhere online ,and i have met a chap that has been into both,one he explore a fair bit in the 50's the other he just got into and out again as he was a kid and was scared. one id huge he said he saw whole ambulances in there and it was of about half the scale of corsham,the other he said was very small possibly a churchils secret army bunker.both are or were back then de comissioned and so i guess theyre still so,also as i can find no mention of them online i think they may ,or cirtainly the big one be still MOD property.

now i want to explore these places but ime not as fit as i should be and i dont fancy going down the big one on my own and gettin lost so is there anyone near me experienced ,trustworthy & intrested?


----------



## night crawler (Jan 4, 2011)

Well if they are still there then I'd be supprised no one has come across them or if any thing is still in them. No doubt a few people will be getting in touch especally a couple I know.


----------



## cptpies (Jan 4, 2011)

I grew up in Frome. I remember being told about Corsham but never heard of anything more local on the size that you are describing other than Monkton Farleigh and Box Tunnel. I understand that you probably want to keep the locations quiet but is there any more detail you can give? general area for example?


----------



## Incognito (Jan 4, 2011)

I would think you would a lot of people interested in joining you. Have you been down to the area to confirm what you have been told? It maybe worth while going and doing a recce and make sure its still there firstly. 60 years is a long time and a new housing or even a town could have been built in the time. It would also be worth seeing if you can find any entrances. 
Another option is to see who is local to that area on here and share what you know with them, they may already know about and can assist in telling you if its still there/gone and if there is any access. I would use the PM function though as you may have found a very nice unexplored place. Good luck and look forward to hearing more.


----------



## and7barton (Jan 4, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> righto chaps i live just outside Frome in somerset/wilts/dorset border and could do with some help .
> 
> i have got good credible evidence of 2 underground army bases near me,they are not documented anywhere online ,and i have met a chap that has been into both,one he explore a fair bit in the 50's the other he just got into and out again as he was a kid and was scared. one id huge he said he saw whole ambulances in there and it was of about half the scale of corsham,the other he said was very small possibly a churchils secret army bunker.both are or were back then de comissioned and so i guess theyre still so,also as i can find no mention of them online i think they may ,or cirtainly the big one be still MOD property.
> 
> now i want to explore these places but ime not as fit as i should be and i dont fancy going down the big one on my own and gettin lost so is there anyone near me experienced ,trustworthy & intrested?



Hi - I'm in Dorset.
If you fancy PM'ing me with more details about the location, I'll take a look through my database of info and see if anything pops up there. I used to live very near you, near the village of Rode. I thought I'd explored every underground installation in this area, but maybe you've come up with a new one. If it looks promising, I'd be up for a visit.
Richard


----------



## jjandellis (Jan 4, 2011)

*location warminster*

I have some knowledge of the corsham base and have recently visited RAF Rudlow manor and the old king arthur site ........I have see some of the guarded entrances to the underground base and have located other possible entry points , I am very keen to get in and have a good nosey ...I have heard other hear say which I am trying to follow up ....... If you do want any help with this gimmie a shout ... I do have some pictures but I can get them up as I dont have a URL........


----------



## Incognito (Jan 4, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> I have some knowledge of the corsham base and have recently visited RAF Rudlow manor and the old king arthur site ........I have see some of the guarded entrances to the underground base and have located other possible entry points , I am very keen to get in and have a good nosey ...I have heard other hear say which I am trying to follow up ....... If you do want any help with this gimmie a shout ... *I do have some pictures but I can get them up as I dont have a URL.*.......



upload them to photobucket (or similar) and post the img tags, maybe write up a report i would be keen to see some pics from this area.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice post OnD,
Its always nice to hear of the possibility of a new site,suchas described and hope it all pans out for you.
If it you can confim the location is a go , document everything even video everything talk to a production company and get in on the likes of the discovery channel ? Why not,got tobe worth a try.


Best of luck SK


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> I have some knowledge of the corsham base and have recently visited RAF Rudlow manor and the old king arthur site ........I have see some of the guarded entrances to the underground base and have located other possible entry points , I am very keen to get in and have a good nosey ...I have heard other hear say which I am trying to follow up ....... If you do want any help with this gimmie a shout ... I do have some pictures but I can get them up as I dont have a URL........



*bites tongue*


----------



## night crawler (Jan 4, 2011)

krela said:


> *bites tongue*



Funny I felt the same


----------



## Incognito (Jan 4, 2011)

krela said:


> *bites tongue*



depends what he finds really, if its something of historical importance then it maybe a good thing, but hopefully we could all get to see before it gets locked down again. The only other problem is if you report it you'll only get a mention on the programme if your lucky the land owner is the one who gets the payment.


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2011)

Incognito said:


> depends what he finds really, if its something of historical importance then it maybe a good thing, but hopefully we could all get to see before it gets locked down again. The only other problem is if you report it you'll only get a mention on the programme if your lucky the land owner is the one who gets the payment.



I was biting my tongue about the corsham bit. There are lots of us here who know everything there is to know about everything around Corsham and have been into all the places we shouldn't have multiple times over the years... It's just not widely published for obvious reasons.

If there's new stuff around frome all the better!


----------



## Munchh (Jan 4, 2011)

Your best starting point is krela mate.


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Your best starting point is krela mate.



There's a huge amount of information on the internet, none of it is secret anymore.


----------



## tommo (Jan 4, 2011)

its not a 5 min drive stonehenge is it


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 4, 2011)

well thanks for all the intrest i appear to have gone about this all the wrong way,i know that defo 1 of the 2 entrances to the bigge one is still there but bricked up,i have been near there recently and there has been no developement of the area,the smaller one i know is not been developed as i was within 100 yards of it visiting friends recently ie xmas. i think spring would be best and i shall be contacting a few names that have been sugested. and to reiterate its not any of the gueses theres been,the presence of the big base is fading in local memory and many that have heard of it just assume its hear-say,the tip off is 100% sound too as its my dad,only met him recently ,but he was braught up on the same street as me.

now some questions,both are in hills would it be best to wait till summer to be sure they wont be full of water? also saftey,would 2 way radios work if i get in the siht? would mobile phones work from under ground? would i need to have a huge long string to follow back? or should i use chalk on the walls? what about safety gear? hard hat is farely obvious,what about lighting? should i carry light sticks? should i take a daysack with food etc? also what about sub terrainian animals,are they a danger? what should i do if caught? do you keep schtum till i get a brief? and what if i end up in the militarys hands? 

sorry for all the questions ,but there is a wealth of knowledge here and i want to draw from it.


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> well thanks for all the intrest i appear to have gone about this all the wrong way,i know that defo 1 of the 2 entrances to the bigge one is still there but bricked up,i have been near there recently and there has been no developement of the area,the smaller one i know is not been developed as i was within 100 yards of it visiting friends recently ie xmas. i think spring would be best and i shall be contacting a few names that have been sugested. and to reiterate its not any of the gueses theres been,the presence of the big base is fading in local memory and many that have heard of it just assume its hear-say,the tip off is 100% sound too as its my dad,only met him recently ,but he was braught up on the same street as me.
> 
> now some questions,both are in hills would it be best to wait till summer to be sure they wont be full of water? also saftey,would 2 way radios work if i get in the siht? would mobile phones work from under ground? would i need to have a huge long string to follow back? or should i use chalk on the walls? what about safety gear? hard hat is farely obvious,what about lighting? should i carry light sticks? should i take a daysack with food etc? also what about sub terrainian animals,are they a danger? what should i do if caught? do you keep schtum till i get a brief? and what if i end up in the militarys hands?
> 
> sorry for all the questions ,but there is a wealth of knowledge here and i want to draw from it.



If it's still on active MoD property don't do it. End of story.

Good torches are easy to find, I'm no expert but loads of people here are...

There are people here who are experienced at exploring new places... your best bet is to take someone with you who has experience. Radios and mobiles don't tend to work too well underground. Solid rock isn't known for it's radio wave transmitting capabilities 

The safest thing to do is make sure someone above ground knows where you're going, give them a time you'll definitely be back by, and let them make the call if you're not back or they dont hear from you in that time. Of course you need to make sure you actually contact them in time and don't just get carried away in your excitement even if you're fine though


----------



## jjandellis (Jan 5, 2011)

RE "bites tongue" comment .... wow ...I thought forums were for people to share passion and enthusiasm ...and information, but clearly you know everything, so all hail you both you obviously started out exploring knowing absolutley everything ... ...perhaps i shouldnt even bother going exploring i will just sit on my fine ass and look at your pictures .......... . perhaps you should rename your site derelict places and narrow minds ..........happy hunting guys...i had been looking rather forward to doing my first post but with those kinda comments i dont think i will set myself up for dissapointment ........


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> RE "bites tongue" comment .... wow ...I thought forums were for people to share passion and enthusiasm ...and information, but clearly you know everything, so all hail you both you obviously started out exploring knowing absolutley everything ... ...perhaps i shouldnt even bother going exploring i will just sit on my fine ass and look at your pictures .......... . perhaps you should rename your site derelict places and narrow minds ..........happy hunting guys...i had been looking rather forward to doing my first post but with those kinda comments i dont think i will set myself up for dissapointment ........



Sorry, I was reacting to the idea that you may have thought you're the first to find such things. People who claim 'firsts' annoy me as it smells of ego and someone has always been there before even if you think you've found something new. My tone wasn't very useful and I apologise for that, I clearly misread your intentions.

The old Rudloe Manor site is actually one of my favourite places so I would love to see your take on it, I haven't been there for a while.


----------



## jjandellis (Jan 5, 2011)

i most certainly wasnt claiming anything as a first .......i have no ego and most definatley am a newbie in the art of exploration ....however i have been spending considerable time in corsham ...pouring over OSmaps and marking airshafts (this week they appared to be in operation ???? )..i just enjoy myself and also work on information given to me by people who used to work down there ....i know much of corsham has been documented and i do use this information to guide and fuel my interest in the area..... knowing my luck i will spend months maybee years trying to get in and they will open it as a tourist attraction ........... ..


----------



## tommo (Jan 5, 2011)

Doing the ground work is almost as much fun as doing the explore, as far as corsham goes u have alot of info on the net that can help u out, "the human journey" is a great web site for research and maps 

Then just get out there and see what u can find, best bit of advice I can give is be careful slot of the doors and slopeshafts are alarmed an the air shafts still in use will be dangerous to enter, 

Other than that have fun, if u do find anything keep it to your self most people that have been there don't publicly show there pics, as for the tourist trip......!! Lol tickets are all sold out


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> i most certainly wasnt claiming anything as a first .......i have no ego and most definatley am a newbie in the art of exploration ....however i have been spending considerable time in corsham ...pouring over OSmaps and marking airshafts (this week they appared to be in operation ???? )..i just enjoy myself and also work on information given to me by people who used to work down there ....i know much of corsham has been documented and i do use this information to guide and fuel my interest in the area..... knowing my luck i will spend months maybee years trying to get in and they will open it as a tourist attraction ........... ..



Much of Burlington underground is still under limited maintenance because they're trying to sell it so need to keep it in some kind of workable condition.

It's also very difficult to tell which airshaft relates to which mine in corsham, some of the mines are still active for various things so it may be something else.

I've sent you a private message too


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 5, 2011)

quote marking air shafts (this week they appared to be in operation ???? ).

Air at constant warmish temperature rise up airshaft meets very cold air outside condenses forms visible water vapour thus a shaft appears to be working.Nearly all air shafts are just that, a means of ventilating an underground space using mainly natural convection currents.A few of the Corsham area shafts were chimneys for the now derelict underground boiler houses,and some used some form of fan driven air circulation ,mainly in conjunction with the air conditioning plant.


----------



## penance (Jan 5, 2011)

back in '89 i worked on servicing the circulation fans at Corsham, oh boy are they big!


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2011)

penance said:


> back in '89 i worked on servicing the circulation fans at Corsham, oh boy are they big!



Twice the hight of me...


----------



## penance (Jan 5, 2011)

Yep, indeed rather huge and run by large motors with pulley and belts thru the wall to an anti chamber.
Was an odd place to work..


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 5, 2011)

*Enjoy what we share*

Lets face it,it doesnt matter how many times others have visited a site.
If its a good enjoyable explore and seeing it with fresh eyes and interpretation,all the better.
As tommo said when youve done youre research and it all turns out to be a great explore
Theres nothing more rewarding and being able to share.
Its a quality and that combined with good feed back & a bit of banter here and there.
What more could you ask for?

jjandellis your not being attacked here mate.
But in my opinion youre coming overa bit sensitive.
So no brownie points there as it doesnt help any.
Humour ,banter ,witt.

Lets face it someone has to hold the reines and maintain standards,or its chaos
Krela & all the Mods here do a good job of that.
Ive had my legs slapped on occassion,Its all about the bigger picture.
And the pictures all thats important & it's certainly bigger than me or any individual.

oldndecaid,you bacame aware of somthing and threw it out there.
You not aware of it being known and was playing it cagey.
Thats no crime mate and understandable.
So bless ya ,
Research,research & research and then get out there quick or its bloody gone.
I was hopeing u were reffering to somwhere different.

I honestly stagged on here(Guard duty) when in the army .
RMP(Royal military police) did the location itself.
We were based at Battlesbury barracks Warminster Inf Demo BN.89/90
At the time of the summer solstice at the Henge we would be sent to carry out and practice
COPs( covert observation posts)
On what we were told were sensitive areas top side,due to the increase of footfall in the area.
IE stoner's,That's Military speak munchh for (hippies) 
If we spotted anyone within these zones we would radio a fella who would turn up in a battered old lanie
and he'd demand they leave his land?
All i can remember is being eaten to death by mozzies.

enough of me sand baggin.Anyway great post,well ive enjoyed it 
Its been emotional,well for some more than others 

I appear to have written a small essay and feel i should bring it to an end.

Take care all and enjoy what we share together 







SK


----------



## tommo (Jan 5, 2011)

penance said:


> back in '89 i worked on servicing the circulation fans at Corsham, oh boy are they big!



*what............this big *


----------



## Munchh (Jan 5, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> jjandellis your not being attacked here mate.
> But in my opinion youre coming overa bit sensitive.
> So no brownie points there as it doesnt help any.
> Humour ,banter ,witt.
> ...



Re: the first two paragraphs, totally agree with you.

Re: the second, what's a hippie? 

Re: the small furry animal. Posting pics of your lunch before you cook it has to be against the forum rules surely.

PS That's the most I've seen you write...........ever!! I think you're turning into a Bard of some sort so this one's for you


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 5, 2011)

*O happy days*

tommo nice pics .
god everyones goona be digging in 

Munchhy, after all we have been through together,
The times we have shared i feel as ive grown as a person.
I feel almost wounded :jiggy::jiggy::arghh::jiggy::jiggy:
Sonnet & bitches ? good name for a pub by the river
SK / SN 
Im not sure who iam anymore 




Munchh said:


> Re: the first two paragraphs, totally agree with you.
> 
> Re: the second, what's a hippie?
> 
> ...


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Lets face it,it doesnt matter how many times others have visited a site.
> If its a good enjoyable explore and seeing it with fresh eyes and interpretation,all the better.
> As tommo said when youve done youre research and it all turns out to be a great explore
> Theres nothing more rewarding and being able to share.
> ...



I sent jjandellis a PM and we've sorted it all now mate. To be fair my reply was a bit twatish.

Given the amount of knowledge, experience and research done on here and other sites (including trawling through the records offices, freedom of information requests and other such stuff) I would be gobsmacked if there are previously unknown military bunkers in the frome/dorset/wiltshire area though.


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 5, 2011)

neither sites are mentioned anywhere on here! woohoo! ime gettin excited about it now,car should be back on the road next month so will start a recon!


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> neither sites are mentioned anywhere on here! woohoo! ime gettin excited about it now,car should be back on the road next month so will start a recon!



I have the strange feeling one of the places you're talking about is chilmark... 

It's worth remembering that many of us dont post up everything we do, some sites are too sensitive for public consumption. There is very little that gets past us.

Have fun exploring though, new place or not! That is what it's about after all. If you're having fun thats all that matters. You don't need to prove anything to us.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 6, 2011)

krela said:


> Twice the hight of me...



160 inch diameter[about 14 feet]and capable of moving 400,000 cu feet of air a minute,I'll let someone else do the maths for a metric conversion for the younguns on the forum.

Yup I thought Chilmark as well


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 6, 2011)

krela said:


> I have the strange feeling one of the places you're talking about is chilmark...
> 
> It's worth remembering that many of us dont post up everything we do, some sites are too sensitive for public consumption. There is very little that gets past us.
> 
> Have fun exploring though, new place or not! That is what it's about after all. If you're having fun thats all that matters. You don't need to prove anything to us.



nope not chilmark! but i wouldnt mind getting in there,anyone seen the rumoured italian memorial in there? story goes that one of them droped a case of explosives and the lot went up killing over a hundred italian pow's and burying them .


----------



## highcannons (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks chaps, Ive had a crap day and reading along the posts had a smile slowly spreading across my face. The more I visit directplaice the more I like it! Stay chilled....


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> nope not chilmark! but i wouldnt mind getting in there,anyone seen the rumoured italian memorial in there? story goes that one of them droped a case of explosives and the lot went up killing over a hundred italian pow's and burying them .



Good luck with whatever it is then, look forward to hearing about your investigations.

Tommo knows a lot about chilmark, maybe he'll share


----------



## tommo (Jan 6, 2011)

krela said:


> Tommo knows a lot about chilmark, maybe he'll share




I am sure something will be shared one day


----------



## GE066 (Jan 6, 2011)

tommo said:


> I am sure something will be shared one day



Probably like this from Sick. 
http://www.urbansickness.co.uk/RAFChilmark/index2.html


----------



## tommo (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah I knew he did it with a couple of friends of mine but didn't realise it was public


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 6, 2011)

tommo said:


> *what............this big *



Here's the little bugger from the other side

http://www.monkton-farleigh.co.uk/sc_tunnelquarry71.htm


----------



## GE066 (Jan 7, 2011)

tommo said:


> Yeah I knew he did it with a couple of friends of mine but didn't realise it was public



Everything is public


----------



## krela (Jan 7, 2011)

bukowski_jr said:


> Everything is public



I'm not going to start a political argument but all I'm going to say is *GRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Tigger (Jan 7, 2011)

krela said:


> I'm not going to start a political argument but all I'm going to say is *GRRRRRRRRRRRR*



ROFL - that a 'Grrrrr' with a barring of teeth and a biting of tongue?


----------



## krela (Jan 7, 2011)

Tigger said:


> ROFL - that a 'Grrrrr' with a barring of teeth and a biting of tongue?



Indeed it is.


----------



## tommo (Jan 7, 2011)

bukowski_jr said:


> Everything is public



Not everythng fella lol and on that note did spungle email u yet


----------



## GE066 (Jan 7, 2011)

tommo said:


> Not everythng fella lol and on that note did spungle email u yet



Not about what it is your hinting at?! Maybe I need to buy him some more moustache wax?

p.s. It's not worth the dental bills all that gnashing Krela. Life's too short


----------



## tommo (Jan 7, 2011)

Na he got plenty of wax it's the KY he has run out off

So come on then oldndecaid, just give is a name of the town/ village and we will will do the rest in terms of history and if u can't find a way in we will do that as well 

U got to understand alot of stuff gets done but never posted online and like krela said, alot of people have done the whole history research on alot of things in and around the area so I would of though it would of come out by now, I am guessing this find isn't even on subbrit


----------



## Krypton (Jan 8, 2011)

You might as well say or else this will have just been a waste of a thread


----------



## night crawler (Jan 8, 2011)

Why does he have to say any thing keeping it to himself stops others getting there before him and he may well just wan to do the research himself, after all that is half the fun.


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Why does he have to say any thing keeping it to himself stops others getting there before him and he may well just wan to do the research himself, after all that is half the fun.



Then why bother posting a thread entitled "new bases found,anyone near me to help?" and then offer zero information to allow us to help?

This thread is getting very close to being pitted.


----------



## oldndecaid (Jan 8, 2011)

krela said:


> Then why bother posting a thread entitled "new bases found,anyone near me to help?" and then offer zero information to allow us to help?
> 
> This thread is getting very close to being pitted.



well thats nice! i recieved a pm from a senior member here who advised me not to divulge publicly the whereabouts of the 2 places but sod it here ygo and good luck finding them, harnham nr salisbury,this is the big one and the smaller one is on bemerton heath in salisbury built when it was just hills and a wood.


----------



## Munchh (Jan 8, 2011)

I think the OP hit the nail on the head when he said in an earlier post " i appear to have gone about this all the wrong way".

Should have had a good look on the forums for similar sites by other explorers and then PM'd them for assistance in my opinion. I've previously learnt that lesson myself and to my cost. More haste less speed.


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2011)

oldndecaid said:


> well thats nice! i recieved a pm from a senior member here who advised me not to divulge publicly the whereabouts of the 2 places but sod it here ygo and good luck finding them, harnham nr salisbury,this is the big one and the smaller one is on bemerton heath in salisbury built when it was just hills and a wood.



Fair point, it just renders the thread kinda useless. If you had said you were sorting stuff out via PM we wouldn't have worried.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 8, 2011)

we share repots and comments together in the forums public domian,
This post ,im sure uninteded serves no good and has gone astray.
Maybe oldndecaid you should have looked who' posted alot on this type of site and pm them from the very start.
This is not a Miltary location post,so shouldnt be here.
I see no pictures or intro,so that speaks for itself.
So from the begining, square peg ,round hole.
Equally You cant keep a secret by throwing it in a public domain then expect to play secret sqiurell.
Its just wrong.
Wish you happy hunting but truely hope this is the last post on the subject unless we actualy get to see a proper post.
Which would be great now its in the open 
Respect to all

SK


----------



## Krypton (Jan 9, 2011)

The number one rule. If you dont want to make it public, dont post it.


----------



## tommo (Jan 9, 2011)

cheers to oldscrote its now clicked the harnham one is http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/s/salisbury_ud_control/index.html

its very well locked up from what i hear but check it if u like


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel left out with all this shareing going on.
So anyones up for truely sercret bunker.
Then this ones for you.






Ive even blurred it up a tad

Well to be honest i didnt blurr it at all ,
nelly1967 was speeding again


SK  LOL

PS. I think there are lessons we can learn from this im sure.
I read this some where,cant quite remember where,

"Fools learn from their own mistakes, wise people learn from the mistakes of others."


----------



## nelly (Jan 9, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RichardB (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think anything useful is going to be added to the thread now. If anybody thinks they can help the OP let him know by PM.


----------

